# Thank God I live in Alabama.



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

While Alabama is far from perfect and the "big" cities like Montgomery and Birmingham have really high crime rates, we seem to have something that is lacking in places like Portland, Seattle, Chicago... I'm not sure exactly what it Is but thank God we haven't devolved into chaos like they have. Maybe it's common courtesy- since all this started, I have noticed people of different races almost going out of their way to be kind to people of other skin tones.
Maybe It's God- down here, most of us still remember we will have to answer for our actions to a greater power than than whatever group we desperately want to please and be a part of for the next 5 minutes. Whatevever it is, thank God we still have it ...for now.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Here in Wisconsin, people tend to be polite and even go out of their way to look out for others. 
Like Alabama we have Libby run cities like Milwaukee and Madison that are high crime and gang infested, but there are a vast majority of small quiet towns where there is a low tolerance for skunks.

We are only 90 miles from Minneapolis, but so far the Minnesota skunks have stayed on their side of the Mississippi River.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Here in Wisconsin, people tend to be polite and even go out of their way to look out for others.
> Like Alabama we have Libby run cities like Milwaukee and Madison that are high crime and gang infested, but there are a vast majority of small quiet towns where there is a low tolerance for skunks.
> 
> We are only 90 miles from Minneapolis, but so far the Minnesota skunks have stayed on their side of the Mississippi River.
> ...


True. Your more likely to get friendly wave than a one finger salute. Small populations are much more likely to be friendly and helpful than in the big cities. I have lived in both. I don't miss the big city at all.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

You wouldn't know it by watching the news but maybe most of America is still America. What do we do if the electoral votes of Commiefornia and the Socialist State of New York(among others) end up putting a minority of socialists in charge of ALL of us? I've never worried about an election in my life like I am now. I would vote for a dead raccoon I just saw on the interstate before I voted for Biden but he doesn't worry me. What really worries me is this- Who will really be running the show if he gets elected? It's hard to argue that he doesn't have dementia or something going on. The things that these leftys are saying are freaking crazy. I mean AOC, Omar, Pelosi- some of what I've heard them say is anti Semitic, anti constitution, some stuff from Omar is borderline treason at best. WTH is going on? I just can't make sense of this...


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> True. Your more likely to get friendly wave than a one finger salute. Small populations are much more likely to be friendly and helpful than in the big cities. I have lived in both. I don't miss the big city at all.


My analogy for this is "On the road you're anonymous and people are rude, in a grocery story people can see who you are and tend to be polite"

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I live in Savannah. We have an African American Mayor and an 
African American Police chief. When all the protesting started, our mayor said “go ahead and protest peacefully. Don’t do any more than that.“ People did and things never got out of control. People here have been living with these issues and having to figure out how to get along for several hundred years. That being said, the other issue here is that Georgia is very gun friendly and many people are armed and carry. People are a little more respectful of others when they know it’s possible that they Could be looking down the barrel of a gun if they hand out too much shit.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I think you're right. In the south, we've been getting along and being friends-living as EQUALS for a long time in spite of the narrative the left is pushing.
I have a serious problem with people who have put nothing into America talking about how "racist" and backwards we are. Every time someone burns a flag, kneels during THE anthem or in any way vilifies America as a whole they are spitting on the graves of every man(BLACK AND WHITE) who has ever worn the uniform. It makes me angry and sad in a way I can't fully describe. I did wear the uniforn but I am no hero. I feel it is all of our duty to stand up for those heros who died to give these flag burners the rights they don't deserve.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Agreed. I have no tolerance for those who disrespect the country or sacrifices of others who have served to protect us all.


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Usafammo3 said:


> I mean AOC, Omar, Pelosi- some of what I've heard them say is anti Semitic, anti constitution, some stuff from Omar is borderline treason at best. WTH is going on? I just can't make sense of this...


And I might add anti Christian. 
My hope is that most Americans will be offended by all the violence allowed in these communist run cities in addition to the high murder rates that just keep on growing. Add in crappy schools with zero graduation rates maybe Mr. Trump has some cards to play to wake up the folks on the fence. God bless the USA!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

ammodotcom said:


> I grew up in New England, where you're bombarded with negative stereotypes about the south. When I first went down there I expected real life scenes from the movie _Deliverance_. But to my surprise, everyone was universally lovely. It was safe, authentic, and beautiful - arguably Alabama most of all.
> 
> Is there a secret Southern conspiracy at work to make Yankees think it's awful down there, thus ensuring obnoxious dirt bags avoid cluttering up God's country? A shadowy cabal of good ol' boys?


No, the secret Cabal is all your Northern Democrat Governors who don't believe in personal freedom. Plus a lot of Yankees such as myself who got tired of the lack of personal freedom and high taxes got out of the North when we could. I left upstate NY in 2007 and have never regretted it.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

ammodotcom said:


> Same here, although I can't say winding up in Minnesota made for a huge change of pace.


Minnesota used to be a lot more free than NY at comparable times. Right now, I have no hope for New York to ever embrace personal freedom again. The politicians do everything possible to suppress personal initiative by developing more and more social welfare programs thus removing any personal need to provide for oneself. Sad. It's pretty much like Communist China.


----------

